# Commodore CUSA C64 - is it coming back?



## da1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Interesting 
commodore C64.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2011)

This thing has nothing to do with the original x(


----------



## da1 (Jun 20, 2011)

I think the idea is that this thing should be some modern-day commodore 64 but I for one, cannot get into details here, since I never actually worked on one (never had one and never saw a live one either).


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2011)

I still own 2 C-64s. The old "breadbox" model (which they ripped off now) and the "new" Amiga look :h

This new machine is just a plain PC with a keyboard attached. Besides the name and the look it has absolutely nothing to do with the original C-64.


----------



## vermaden (Jun 20, 2011)

da1 said:
			
		

> Interesting
> commodore C64.



Its nothing more then 'looks like C64 MINI-ITX case' with x86 inside.

There was also something similar with AMIGA 1200 remake/case, also x86 inside.


----------



## da1 (Jun 20, 2011)

I saw it on the forums where I work, and I thought it's interesting . Like I said, this thing is over my head .


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2011)

Just run emulators/vice if you feel nostalgic


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2011)

To get some content to run on the C-64 emulator have a look on http://www.c64.com.

A lot of the old games are now abondonware and can be downloaded legally.


----------

